# Fry's Eyes no longer blue



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

My one little fry no longer has blue eyes, they are golden brown. He has quite a bit of pigmentation (brownish) already. I still don't have an idea about what type of fry he is. It could be possible that my Endler's finally bred and that I managed to transport it with plants from my other tank (dripping all the way and washed in the sink). It still could be a Celestial Pearl Danio (but its pigment is darker than the CPD fry I've seen in on-line pics), or a little darter. I don't think the Stiphodon holds sperm so have ruled it out. Does anyone know if a Stiphodon female holds sperm?

The little fry is growing and eating, I found it on 2/11/09 free swimming.


----------

